# Insulating Basement



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Flush it with the studs so you can staple the paper (barrier) to the inside front of the studs.


----------



## danjag (Jan 14, 2012)

My insulation is supposedly mold and moisture resistant but I don't want mold growing behind my insulation against the wall. So your saying to allow the space behind the insulation and allow the air to circulate?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

danjag said:


> My insulation is supposedly mold and moisture resistant but I don't want mold growing behind my insulation against the wall. So your saying to allow the space behind the insulation and allow the air to circulate?


I would think so.
I'm not sure if you need any type of a barrier over the concrete or not.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

No air gaps: http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743

Gary


----------



## danjag (Jan 14, 2012)

I am located in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada. 

I will place my mold and moisture resistant Roxul against the wall. Will the cold wall condense water behind the insulation if it's flush with the wall or will the insulation not allow for air to get into those areas and thus not cause water to condense?

I only have a few bad spots where the walls get extremely cold where it condenses and I plan on spray foarming those spots in addition to putting the Roxul


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you need at least 2" closed cell spray foam to keep the exterior wall warm enough to prevent condensation


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Although spray foam is a good idea t is not absolutely necessary, 2" foam board would work as well.
Do a search for basement insulation on this forum. It has been discussed a lot.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

if the basement walls are straight and even enough. You do not want any space behind the foam board.


----------

